# Interrogation of a pacemaker



## jenp2005 (Oct 19, 2010)

Does code 93288(interrogation of a pacemaker) have a professional/tech split.  Should I be using a 26 modifier?


----------



## PeaPod1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes.  It does split w/a TC and 26.  
We often split these, as we have a tech that comes from another location and does the interrogation and then we have internists that perform the professional service.


----------

